# Paxil - an Interesting Side Effect



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

I found an article on a study that demonstrated that Paxil was effective in reducing hot flashes in menopausal women. An unexpected side effect for me in the very near future. Here's the studyhttp://tinyurl.com/c5a3j


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I read about that too and also saw it on the local news. I asked my pharmacist and she says that some women report a decrease/takes the edge off of hot flashes. I thought mine may have decreased but I still do get them.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Yes, apparently SSRIs reduce hot flashes. My wife takes Effexor. Note that it does not eliminate them but it definitely reduces them.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

It may reduce hot flashes but it can cause really bad night sweats too.


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

yes, night sweats!


----------

